# Home Theater speaker design



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I have my home theater room torn up and I'm starting from scratch. I would like to hire someone to work with me on the location and design of the speaker enclosures (I will take care of equipment and building). Where do I find this person- can someone do this type of modeling remotely with room dimensions and my general design parameters?
I have checked around locally and the local installers seem to be way more interested in equipment sales and don't have the DIY style I am looking for. Their eyes start to glaze over when I start talking about nulls, dispersion and custom passives.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I would try here....and post your location...its a HUGE community. I am sure someone would be able to help you out.

DIY Speakers and Subs - AVS Forum


----------

